# Touchscreen für die Küche



## gordonk (15. Oktober 2009)

Servus,
ich suche einen Händler der Touchscreens verkauft.
Was ich vor habe:
Einen Touchscreen in der Wand vom Küchenschrank einbauen, der PC dazu steht dann unten im Schrank. Der Screen muss also über ein VGA Kabel angeschlossen werden.

Ich habe bisher nur Touchscreens mit eingebautem PC gefunden, diese sind recht teuer. 400€ aufwärts.

Wäre schön wenn jemand einen Händler findet der für unter 400€, Touchscreens ohne integriertem PC ab 6" anbietet.

edit: Jetzt habe ich gerade einen Händler gefunden der sogar Aufsätze anbietet. http://www.infotronik.at/
Ist mit knapp unter 300€ aber noch ziemlich teuer wenn ich bedenke das ich von Shuttle ab 400€ den Shuttle X50 bekomme.

nächster edit: virtualvillage. Das ganze sieht ganz gut aus, würde gerne wissen was ihr davon haltet.

noch nen edit: Wer suchet der findet  http://www.wewa.de/

Trotzdem hätte ich gern noch ein paar Meinungen

Grüße


----------



## The Killer for Two (15. Oktober 2009)

Hmmmm
also 6" für einen PC ist schon sehr klein. Auch weil kleiner meist nicht gleich billiger ist.
Die haben welche. Preis jedoch auf anfage 
17" 380€ 
gesammte liste bei alternate... preis find ich eigentlich ganz gut


----------



## gordonk (15. Oktober 2009)

Meine Favoriten bisher:
faytech FT 0700 T
faytech FT 1210 T


----------



## The Killer for Two (15. Oktober 2009)

gordonk hat gesagt.:


> Mein Favorit bisher: faytech FT-0700-T



XD du bringst mich auf ideen wie ich mein Geld loswerden kann 

aber wenn ich erlich bin liest sich das teil schon auch verdammt gut... nur klein ist es halt aber ich glaub das gangt schon ^^
würd das nehmen.

PS: ich schau daheim mal nochmal weiter danach


----------



## gordonk (15. Oktober 2009)

hihi XD
Ja ich kam da drauf weil ich gerne mal Rezepte auf http://www.daskochrezept.de/ nachschlage. Also warum nicht gleich direkt von der Küche aus drauf zugreifen ^^


----------



## The Killer for Two (15. Oktober 2009)

XD bei mir wärs mehr um meine Faulheit zu fördern 

also auf dem 7" wirds dann shcon sehr klein... das stell ich mir dann wieder unpraktisch vor aber der 12,1" würde da schon sehr gut gehen...^^


----------



## gordonk (15. Oktober 2009)

So, nehmen wir nen Touchscreen für ~ 150 € + einen kleinen PC der schon etwas mehr leisten kann als ein alter Pentium II xD dann komm ich auf rund 320€

Ich schätze mit dem Acer eMachines EZ1600 bin ich dann doch besser bedient.


----------



## The Killer for Two (15. Oktober 2009)

gordonk hat gesagt.:


> So, nehmen wir nen Touchscreen für ~ 150 € + einen kleinen PC der schon etwas mehr leisten kann als ein alter Pentium II xD dann komm ich auf rund 320€
> 
> Ich schätze mit dem Acer eMachines EZ1600 bin ich dann doch besser bedient.



da hast aber dann kein touch...
also ich weiß nicht was du da dann groß rein willst aber ich würde sagen intel atom bord mit onbord Graka, dazu noch 1gb ram und ner kleinen Festplatte... bis auch bei ca 150~200€ und es ist klein kompakt und kannst schön im schrank verbauen...^^

wenn ich daheim bin kriegste mal die komponenten geschickt die ich mein


----------



## gordonk (15. Oktober 2009)

Genau diese Komponenten meine ich. 
Das Asus AT3GC-I inkl. Intel® Atom 330
nen gig ram für 15 €
und Netzteile hab ich genug hier rumfliegen 

Ja das mit dem Acer teil is mies, frag mich wo ich Touchscreen gelesen habe.


----------



## The Killer for Two (15. Oktober 2009)

gordonk hat gesagt.:


> Genau diese Komponenten meine ich.
> Das Asus AT3GC-I inkl. Intel® Atom 330
> nen gig ram für 15 €
> und Netzteile hab ich genug hier rumfliegen
> ...




ich kann mal schauen ob ich sonst noch was zusammen basteln kann wenn sich was findet mit mehr performenc und biliger schick ichs dir


----------

